# 2LBC 1689 Question: Ch 19 Para 4



## NoutheticCounselor (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a question about Chapter 19 Paragraph 4 of the 2LBC of 1689. It states;

_To the people of Israel He also gave sundry judicial laws which expired when they ceased to be a nation. These are not binding on anyone now by virtue of their being part of the laws of that nation, but their general equity continue to be applicable in modern times. _

In the copy I have, it lists 1 Corinthians 9:8-10 as the Scripture support for Paragraph 4. It states;

_8 Do I say these things on human authority? Does not the Law say the same? 9 For it is written in the Law of Moses, “You shall not muzzle an ox when it treads out the grain.” Is it for oxen that God is concerned? 10 Does he not certainly speak for our sake? It was written for our sake, because the plowman should plow in hope and the thresher thresh in hope of sharing in the crop. _(ESV)

Can some please help me understand how 1 Corinthians 9:8-10 is the "proof text" for the 2LBC of 1689 Chapter 19 Paragraph 4?

Thank you!


----------



## chuckd (Aug 13, 2015)

I believe “You shall not muzzle an ox when it treads out the grain” is an example of a judicial law whose "general equity continue to be applicable in modern times." It is not only applicable to the Jewish commonwealth, but also Roman.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2015)

Just to expand a little, look at the context of the passage. Paul is addressing those who would not be inclined to pay pastors as servants of God.

In so doing he takes an example from the Mosaic law and draws the equity from it: you don't muzzle a working ox. Muzzling the ox means that he cannot eat, and an unmuzzled ox is allowed to eat from the work it is doing.

Likewise, a minister of the gospel should be allowed to eat from his work. 

So you see a specific agricultural law demonstrating a principle: even beasts serving a master ought to be fed. How much more should a servant of God ought to be fed for his work?

That's an example of general equity: principles behind the civil law are still binding.


----------

